
At 96, Dr. Heimlich Uses His Own Maneuver on a Choking Victim for the First Time - _nh_
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/28/us/dr-heimlich-uses-his-own-maneuver-on-choking-victim.html?_r=0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787093)

------
jdmichal
I suspect the article title may have been changed -- it no longer includes
"for the first time". The article itself includes the following quip:

> Despite claims that this was the first time he had used the maneuver to save
> a life, a BBC news report in 2003 [0] suggested it was not.

[0]
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2825971.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2825971.stm)

------
jmcguckin
Article clearly states Heimlich has used it before.

